# Furtwangler's Brahms recordings....which are best......



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

So what in your opinion are the best cds for Furtwangler's Brahms symphonies?
Thanks :tiphat:


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Itullian said:


> So what in your opinion are the best cds for Furtwangler's Brahms symphonies?
> Thanks :tiphat:


You just got the Music & Arts set right.......? (with Edwin Fischer PC 2)










The Warner set has some different performances, so for $14 grab this 6CD set also
If I get a chance I will post dates (not listed on back of boxset)










CD1 - WP Brahms 1 1952 live + WP Haydn Variations 1949

CD2 - BPO Brahms 2 1952 live + BPO Brahms 3 1949 live

CD3 - WP Brahms 4 1948 live + Misc Hungarian Dances 1949

CD4 - Lucerne Brahms VC 1949 Menuhin + WP Brahms Double Concerto 1952 live

CD5 - BPO Brahms PC 1942 live Edwin Fischer

CD6 - Stockholm Brahms Requiem 1948 live


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

DarkAngel said:


> You just got the Music & Arts set right.......? (with Edwin Fischer PC 2)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please do. I bought it as a download, and it didn't come with a pdf booklet. (Yes, I know I mentioned this elsewhere.)


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

jegreenwood said:


> Please do. I bought it as a download, and it didn't come with a pdf booklet. (Yes, I know I mentioned this elsewhere.)


Done, original album jackets are nice touch


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

You probably know this, but the Brahms symphonies with the violin concerto is part of the 21-CD set that is on sale at Archivmusic for $19 until the end of August. (It doesn't include the German Requiem, the piano concerto, or the double concerto).


----------

